# محطة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بالهيدروجين



## fagrelsabah (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم


بعض استعراض الطرق التي يمكن من خلالها الحصول على الهيدروجين و بغض النظر عن الطريقة التي يتم اتباعها ، و بعد معرفة مبدأ عمل خلايا توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين ، فقد وضعت تصورات و دراسات لمحطة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية باستخدام الهيدروجين ( خلايا الهيدروجين التي وضح مبدأ عملها سابقاً ) . عملياً أكبر محطة عالمية لتوليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين تم بناؤها حتى الآن ، هذه المحطة موجودة في إحدى الجزر في ايسلانده و تقوم بتأمين احتياجات هذه الجزيرة الصغيرة من الطاقة الكهربائية ، حيث بلغت استطاعة هذه المحطة ( 8 MW) هذه الاستطاعة التي تعتبر صغيرة نوعاً ما مقارنة بمحطات الطاقة المتجددة ( شمسية ، ريحية ، مائية ....) ، و ضئيلة مقارنة بمحطات التوليد التقليدية ( البخارية و الغازية ) و لكن هذه المحطة شكلت قفزة هائلة في سبيل الوصول إلى ما سمي بالطاقة الدائمة و الوقود الأبدي ، و إن طاقة الهيدروجين على الرغم من هذه الانطلاقة الصغيرة تخطو للوصول إلى ما يسمى بعصر الهيدروجين . و يجدر التذكير هنا بأن توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين لا يحتاج ( لتلبية الاحتياجات المنزلية و الصناعية الصغيرة من ورش و غيرها )إلى محطات كبيرة ، بل إن اسطوانة من الهيدروجين بوصلها مع عدد من خلايا توليد الكهرباء بالوقود الهيدروجيني قد يفي بالغرض . و قد قامت بعض الشركات الصانعة بإنزال منتجات من هذا النوع إلى الأسواق و منها شركة Ballard .

يظهر الشكل صورة مولدة منزلية للكهرباء تعمل بالهيدروجين .




و وضعت مخططات و تصاميم لمحطات توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين و شرعت بعض الدول في تنفيذ بعض هذه المشاريع و في مقدمتها اليابان التي كانت دائماً من الدول الطامحة إلى ضرورة إيجاد وقود يلبي الاحتياجات الصناعية دون أن تحده مشاكل الاحتياطات الاستراتيجية منه أو البيئة أو انخفاض القدرة الناتجة عنه . حتى وقتنا الحالي لا زالت عملية الحصول على الكهرباء بوساطة خلايا الهيدروجين تتم في منظومة مجمعة تضم جميع الوحدات ، و تقوم الشركات الصانعة بدراسة إمكانية إنشاء محطة ذات وحدات منفصلة عن بعضها البعض ، و لكن الأمر مرتبط بالوصول إلى استطاعات كبيرة ، و بشكل عام سواء كان توليد الكهرباء يتم في هذه المنظومة أو في محطة كبيرة فإن الأجزاء تقريباً هي نفسها مع اختلاف في القياسات وبعض الإضافات الأخرى ، و بالتأكيد مع اختلاف في الأرقام من استطاعة و مردود و تكلفة . يبين الشكل أجزاء وحدة توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين و هي :
1. مجمعة خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني : و هي الوحدة التي يتم فيها ترتيب و تنضيد خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني و توصيلها و تعد محرك النظام .
2. محضر الوقود : و قد تحدثنا سابقاً عن طرق إنتاج الهيدروجين ، و في هذه الوحدة يتم اعتماد طريقة جهاز تشكيل الوقود الهيدروكربوني ( REFORMER ) ، و تتم فيه العمليات:
- تنظيف و تنقية الوقود الهيدروكربوني ( و هو غاز المتان ) ، و تتم تحت درجة حرارة 300 C .
- إعادة تشكيل الغاز للحصول على الهيدروجين وفق التفاعل التالي :
CH4 + H2O → CO + 3H2 ( 650 C ، > 10% CO )
- معالجة الغاز بالماء لتحويل CO إلى CO2 :
CO + H2O = CO2 + H2 ( ~ 0.3% CO )
و معالج بدرجة حرارة (200-400) C و آخر بدرجة حرارة ( 100-200) C .
- وحدة تخفيض نسبة CO لتصل حتى 100 PPM تحت درجة 150 C .
3- الأجزاء الخارجية :
• و هي خزانات غاز المتان و خزانات الهيدروجين
• مروحة و ضاغط و مضخة
• نظام التبريد
• صمامات تحكم و منظمات ضغط
4- نظام التحكم .







الرابط للخبر 

http://ar.wikibooks.org/wiki/%D8%AE%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%8A%D8%A7_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%88% D9%82%D9%88%D8%AF#.D8.AE.D8.B2.D8.A7.D9.86.D8.A7.D 8.AA_.D8.A7.D9.84.D9.87.D9.8A.D8.AF.D8.B1.D9.88.D8 .AC.D9.8A.D9.86:.28_Hydrogen_Tanks_.29

http://ar.wikibooks.org/wiki/%D8%AE%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%8A%D8%A7_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%88% D9%82%D9%88%D8%AF#.D8.AE.D8.B2.D8.A7.D9.86.D8.A7.D 8.AA_.D8.A7.D9.84.D9.87.D9.8A.D8.AF.D8.B1.D9.88.D8 .AC.D9.8A.D9.86:.28_Hydrogen_Tanks_.29


الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*  الهيدروجين وخلايا الوقود  *


* كتبها شهيد ، في 27 أغسطس 2007 الساعة: 14:41 م *

*في عام 1839اختراع خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية في إنجلترا وليام روبرت جروف، لعدم جدوى استخدامه في تلك الفترة ظل لأكثر من 130 سنة تقريبا مجمدا، وعادت للحياة في عقد الستينيات، وذلك عندما طورت شركة «جنرال إليكتريك» خلايا تعمل على توليد الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لإطلاق سفينتي الفضاء الشهيرتين «أبوللو» و«جيمني»، بالإضافة إلى توفير مياه نقية صالحة للشرب، كانت الخلايا في تلك المركبتين كبيرة الحجم وباهظة التكلفة، لكنها أدت مهامها دون وقوع أي أخطاء. 
ومن الممكن أن نعقد مقارنة بين تقنية خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية وبطارية السيارة، من حيث فكرة دمج عنصري الهيدروجين والأكسيجين لإنتاج الكهرباء، لكن في حين أن البطاريات تتولى تخزين الوقود والعامل المؤكسد بداخلها مما يستوجب إعادة شحنها من حين لآخر، فإن خلايا الوقود تعمل بصفة مستمرة لأن وقودها والأكسجين يأتيان من مصادر خارجية، كما أن خلايا الوقود في حد ذاتها ليست سوى رقائق مسطحة تنتج كل واحدة منها فولطاً كهربائياً واحداً، وهذا يعني أنه كلما زاد عدد الرقائق المستخدمة كلما زادت قوة الجهد الكهربائي.
مبدأ عمل الخلية :*
*1. ينساب الوقود الهيدروجيني على صفيحة المصعد ، في الوقت الذي ينساب فيه الأوكسجين على الصفيحة المقابلة و هي المهبط .*
*2. يسبب غشاء الفصل ( catalyst ) و الذي يوجد منها عدة أنواع منها ما يصنع من البلاتين انشقاق جزيء الهيدروجين إلى ذرتين تنشق كل منهما إلى أيون موجب , و الكترون سالب .*
*3. تسمح صفيحة المحلل ( electrolyte ) فقط بمرور الأيونات ( البروتونات ) حاملة الشحنات الموجبة عبرها في حين تمنع مرور الاكترونات ، فتقوم هذه الأخيرة بالحركة عبر دارة وصل خارجية موصولة مع المهبط فتتحرك الالكترونات نحو المهبط فينشأ تيار كهربائي .*
*4. على المهبط تتحد الأيونات الهيدروجينية الموجبة مع الكتروناتها السالبة و مع الأوكسجين ليتشكل الماء الذي يتدفق خارج الخلية . *
* 
إن النماذج البسيطة التي تصنع منها الخلية الهيدروجينية و المستخدمة في وسائط النقل تنتج حوالي 1.16 Volt لذلك يتم وصل عدد كبير من الخلايا لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية المطلوبة .
يبين الشكل المجاور خلية هيدروجينية :*

*لقد تنوعت أماكن استخدام الخلية الهيدروجينية و اختلفت التصاميم و الأبعاد الموضوعة لها تبعاً للطاقة المطلوبة منها .*
*==محطة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بالهيدروجين ==*
*بعض استعراض الطرق التي يمكن من خلالها الحصول على الهيدروجين و بغض النظر عن الطريقة التي يتم اتباعها ، و بعد معرفة مبدأ عمل خلايا توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين ، فقد وضعت تصورات و دراسات لمحطة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية باستخدام الهيدروجين ( خلايا الهيدروجين التي وضح مبدأ عملها سابقاً ) .
عملياً أكبر محطة عالمية لتوليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين تم بناؤها حتى الآن ، هذه المحطة موجودة في إحدى الجزر في ايسلانده و تقوم بتأمين احتياجات هذه الجزيرة الصغيرة من الطاقة الكهربائية ، حيث بلغت استطاعة هذه المحطة ( 8 MW) هذه الاستطاعة التي تعتبر صغيرة نوعاً ما مقارنة بمحطات الطاقة المتجددة ( شمسية ، ريحية ، مائية ….) ، و ضئيلة مقارنة بمحطات التوليد التقليدية ( البخارية و الغازية ) و لكن هذه المحطة شكلت قفزة هائلة في سبيل الوصول إلى ما سمي بالطاقة الدائمة و الوقود الأبدي ، و إن طاقة الهيدروجين على الرغم من هذه الانطلاقة الصغيرة تخطو للوصول إلى ما يسمى بعصر الهيدروجين .
و يجدر التذكير هنا بأن توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين لا يحتاج ( لتلبية الاحتياجات المنزلية و الصناعية الصغيرة من ورش و غيرها )إلى محطات كبيرة ، بل إن اسطوانة من الهيدروجين بوصلها مع عدد من خلايا توليد الكهرباء بالوقود الهيدروجيني قد يفي بالغرض .
و قد قامت بعض الشركات الصانعة بإنزال منتجات من هذا النوع إلى الأسواق و منها شركة Ballard .*
*يظهر الشكل صورة مولدة منزلية للكهرباء تعمل بالهيدروجين .*

*و وضعت مخططات و تصاميم لمحطات توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين و شرعت بعض الدول في تنفيذ بعض هذه المشاريع و في مقدمتها اليابان التي كانت دائماً من الدول الطامحة إلى ضرورة إيجاد وقود يلبي الاحتياجات الصناعية دون أن تحده مشاكل الاحتياطات الاستراتيجية منه أو البيئة أو انخفاض القدرة الناتجة عنه .
حتى وقتنا الحالي لا زالت عملية الحصول على الكهرباء بوساطة خلايا الهيدروجين تتم في منظومة مجمعة تضم جميع الوحدات ، و تقوم الشركات الصانعة بدراسة إمكانية إنشاء محطة ذات وحدات منفصلة عن بعضها البعض ، و لكن الأمر مرتبط بالوصول إلى استطاعات كبيرة ، و بشكل عام سواء كان توليد الكهرباء يتم في هذه المنظومة أو في محطة كبيرة فإن الأجزاء تقريباً هي نفسها مع اختلاف في القياسات وبعض الإضافات الأخرى ، و بالتأكيد مع اختلاف في الأرقام من استطاعة و مردود و تكلفة .
يبين الشكل أجزاء وحدة توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين و هي :*
*1. مجمعة خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني : و هي الوحدة التي يتم فيها ترتيب و تنضيد خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني و توصيلها و تعد محرك النظام .*
*2. محضر الوقود : و قد تحدثنا سابقاً عن طرق إنتاج الهيدروجين ، و في هذه الوحدة يتم اعتماد طريقة جهاز تشكيل الوقود الهيدروكربوني ( REFORMER ) ، و تتم فيه العمليات:*
*- تنظيف و تنقية الوقود الهيدروكربوني ( و هو غاز المتان ) ، و تتم تحت درجة حرارة 300 C .*
*- إعادة تشكيل الغاز للحصول على الهيدروجين وفق التفاعل التالي :

CH4 + H2O → CO + 3H2 ( 650 C , 10% CO )*
*- معالجة الغاز بالماء لتحويل CO إلى CO2 :*
*CO + H2O = CO2 + H2 ( ~ 0.3% CO )*
*و معالج بدرجة حرارة (200-400) C و آخر بدرجة حرارة ( 100-200) C .*
*- وحدة تخفيض نسبة CO لتصل حتى 100 PPM تحت درجة 150 C .*
*3- الأجزاء الخارجية :*
*• و هي خزانات غاز*


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااا


----------

